# Car still has heat issue after replacing coolant, thermostats and Waterpump



## rooooney (Jan 18, 2018)

I can't get my 2005 Altima to stay warm. It heats ok at hard acceleration and on the highway but otherwise it's cool air.

My usual suspect here is air in the system but to be safe I replaced the water pump and both thermostats and all the coolant. It seems to loose a tiny bit of coolant every 1000 miles or so. Could this be a small head gasket leak? I'm just trying to decide where to go next. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you replace the thermostat with a Nissan OEM thermostat or an aftermarket type; aftermarket stats many times cause more problems. When installing the stat, make sure the jiggle valve on the stat is at the top. Also make sure the radiator cap is OK. Did you purge the coolant system of air? Here's a procedure for purging air:

You will need a large funnel that fits snugly in the radiator neck.
Raise front of vehicle up as high as possible. The idea is to get the radiator above the engine.
Fill the system half way up the funnel with coolant.
Start engine and turn heater to hot and blower on high.
Repeatedly squeeze the upper and lower radiator hoses to get air to bleed, you will see bubbles coming out of the funnel. This is the air escaping. Keep doing this until no more air comes out.
Revving the engine to around 1500 rpm should help this process as well.
Once you get the heater to blow hot air while at idle speed, you’re done.
Lower the vehicle and leave the funnel in the radiator.
Let the engine cool down. As it cools down, any left over air pockets will contract and cause more coolant to be pulled in.
When engine has cooled, remove funnel and install cap.
Top off reservoir to proper level.


----------



## stephenson (May 19, 2018)

You can also park on a steep incline.


----------

